# kernel 2.6.30 extremely slow to emerge anything.

## FrancoisVal

Hello everybody,

I am now updating to kernel 2.6.30 and unfortunately, it takes 6 to 10 times longer to compile a package. The processor is a Intel Centrino 1.5 Ghz. Emerging amarok takes 15 minutes with kernel 2.6.29 and 75 minutes with kernel 2.6.30. When I run top, it seems that CPU load is between 1 and 2%. I find that quite strange. I am using ccache The ccache directory is on a separate LVM2 volume and I use ext4 for all my partitions. The kernel configuration is similar between the 2 kernels.

Can somebody explain what's happening ?

----------

## i92guboj

It's probably not your case, but *just in case* I'll tell you that I've had similar problems when using fglrx+.30. Huge cpu usage which made everything slower. Not 5-6 times slower, but very noticeably slower indeed.

So, if you use the fglrx ati driver it might worth a shot. If not, then forget about this post.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *FrancoisVal wrote:*   

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am now updating to kernel 2.6.30 and unfortunately, it takes 6 to 10 times longer to compile a package. The processor is a Intel Centrino 1.5 Ghz. Emerging amarok takes 15 minutes with kernel 2.6.29 and 75 minutes with kernel 2.6.30. When I run top, it seems that CPU load is between 1 and 2%. I find that quite strange. I am using ccache The ccache directory is on a separate LVM2 volume and I use ext4 for all my partitions. The kernel configuration is similar between the 2 kernels.
> 
> Can somebody explain what's happening ?

 

what fs do you use? I have similar issues, now even emerge --sync takes a long time... the strange thing is that it started with 2.6.29...

----------

## FrancoisVal

As I already said, I use ext4 for all my partitions.

----------

## i92guboj

Does this happen only when using emerge or have you noticed any slowdown in other tasks as well?

----------

## FrancoisVal

I am using TuxOnice an I aslo  notice that atomic copy is much slower in 2.6.30 than in 2.6.29.

----------

## DaggyStyle

using raiserfs here. there is a slowdown in emerge but in copy operations too

----------

## FrancoisVal

I also compared the time needed to compile a kernel and it's almost the same.

Under kernel 2.6.30, the result is the following:

make clean all  849,01s user 52,50s system 97% cpu 15:27,35 total

It takes 6 second less with kernel 2.6.29: 

make clean all  843,17s user 52,07s system 93% cpu 15:53,63 total

----------

